# How did everyone cope with your loss?



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

My GSD passed away on 9/28 and I was swamped with pain. Just wonder how you did to get over this painful period if you had similar experience?

Thanks!


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

My husband and I have lost 3 dogs over the 40 years we have been together. Although none of these were GSDs, it simply doesn't matter what breed they are. They have become valued members of your family. When you lose a family member, it hurts tremendously. I can only say, for me, time allows you to accept the pain. You never stop grieving. You remember the wonderful times. Don't shut out the feelings. Let them happen. Cry if you need to. Laugh at the funny memories a well. It is part of the reality of taking on a lifetime partner who you know, very likely, you will outlive. 
My sincere condolences on your loss. But embrace the memories....let them flow.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss. It is a crushing thing. When we lost Nana two years ago, I listened to the Pet Loss Podcast and also found a book on dealing with grief with regards to pet loss at the library. Both gave me strategies and ways to think about the issue, but I think the most important thing was to be engaging with authors who took losing their pet just as seriously as I did. They don't minimize it at all, which is unfortunately a common thing among the general population.

The other thing will probably sound awful, but in both of the last times, I got another dog relatively quickly afterwards. When Daisy died, my wife contacted the Golden Rescue and we ended up with Nana. This happened more quickly than I would have chosen, but it really was probably the best thing. They leave such a hole... And when Nana died, I already had pup Jupiter here, who as a young GSD gave me more than enough things to do so that I hardly had time enough to obsess over Nana. 

Best wishes.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks for your valuable input. As you can guess, Lucky is my first dog and passed away suddenly (when he was three). I have to say it's fate since he came to our home on 9/28 when he was 8 weeks old and left on 9/28 three years later. I decorated his pictures, ash urn, paw print, nose print, etc. in my room. Just felt he left a big hole in my heart.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

The pain lessens with time. I lost mine 2 summers ago and still cry whenever thinking about her. It's not easy. Before getting Tosca, I waited 5 years before getting another dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, gone too young,

I've lost several dogs, but my heart dog/competition partner's loss was a huge hit on me. I knew he would go too soon, as he developed kidney damage after contracting Leptospirosis. I was blessed with four years after he fought the lepto and he did well for a few years until the kidneys began failing. So while he was still alive , and me doing everything I could to try to help him fight, I was pretty much a stressed out mess. Even though, I knew, Every day with him was a gift. I lost him and my female Onyx within two months of each other....
The hardest part of owning dogs is having to deal with the goodbye. I was blessed with a pup from my heartdog exactly 6 months after he passed. Truly was a miracle that it happened like it did because the breeding didn't take after trying before my dog passed, then doing frozen/AI and the timing was not spot on so we thought she wasn't pregnant. After I begged for an ultrasound on Sheena, it showed that ONE pup was conceived and that is my Guinness! Had that breeding not taken, I do know I'd be in a funk for a longer period of time while grieving Karlo's loss.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Getting my next dog after the death of my first german shepherd Tessa helped a lot with the grief. How I loved that dog.

We had a bearded collie at the same time we had Tessa. Katie, who was a sweet, gentle, wonderful, beautiful pet and dog. Tessa, at times though, was shocked and in awe of Katie. Katie had initiative, ingenuity, and an innovative approach to, from her perspective, problem solving. She was somewhat slightly naughty, in the nicest possible way. 

We waited till Katie passed before getting our 2nd german shepherd, so she wasn't a role model for an impressionable, german shepherd puppy.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. The pain is sharp for a while and it feels i will never be happy again. Time, lots of time, helped me but the ache never fully goes away. I miss all of them. A new dog does help for me.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Losing a young one is hard, been there.
But your dog doesn't want you sad, I try and bring a new life into the house as soon as possible and when that little life needs you immediately .... it's a bit of a tribute to the last one for me.


----------



## cadavenc (Oct 19, 2021)

Thanks for all the warm words. I understand this was shocking since it's my first dog and it happened at such a young age (3). Furthermore, all these passed so fast (from the moment I carried him to NC State Vet School Emergency Rm till he passed away in my arms 30 hours later). I lost many nights' sleep and hopefully I can see the light at the end of tunnel soon.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Whenever you lose a dog it's hard. But when you lose a young, seemingly healthy dog, it's much more of a shock!

My condolences to you. The only thing that can/will heal this is time. Be kind to yourself and don't try to suppress your feelings, let them out! 

It's freaking hard! Give it time, it'll ease a bit...


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So sorry for your loss but agreed your pet does not want you to be sad, it makes them sad and they want you to know that they are in a very peaceful place. It only makes them feel good when you are happy and there is forever that connection. They have Pet loss hotlines support groups for pet loss. As been said time and to open your heart again for another pet to love. I think that is another reason why these animals exist they teach us so many things about healing.


----------

